

Value Pricing: When do I have to lower my price? - mimiran
http://www.mimiran.com/pricing-for-the-cfo/value-pricing-when-do-i-have-to-cut-my-price/

======
csidel
Up vote!

~~~
zck
It's considered in bad taste to comment that you upvoted; it's not
particularly relevant. Please read the guidelines, and welcome to Hacker News:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
csidel
a second point for a second comment?

